# FreeBSD on solaris LDOM T5240



## imanassypov (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone succeeded running FreeBSD on sun solaris LDOM? Solaris site claims they do support freebsd as ldom guest, but I cant even get the installer image to boot.

Thanks!

-igor


----------



## osman (May 9, 2009)

Cool Thread servers of sun have SUN4V processor architecture, so for that theres a special freebsd available.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/sun4v.html

Im not sure if it will work with T5240. As they say only T2000 and T1000 are supported and these machines have T1 processor whereas T5xxx have T2 processor.

But you must try and must post your feedback.

Regards


----------



## imanassypov (May 9, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I did try installing, but it fails. Surprisingly, installer boots fine however the break happens at the stage where you write new partition data to disk - scsi exceptions...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 11, 2009)

OpenBSD 4.5 should work nicely:
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20090201164147

Looking at CVS logs, it would seem that the FreeBSD support is not being actively developed.
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/sun4v/sun4v/?sortby=date#dirlist


----------



## imanassypov (May 11, 2009)

OBSD 4.4 craps out like following:


```
{0} ok boot obsdboot44
Boot device: /virtual-devices@100/channel-devices@200/disk@1  File and args:
OpenBSD IEEE 1275 Bootblock 1.1
..>> OpenBSD BOOT 1.3
Trying bsd...
Booting /virtual-devices@100/channel-devices@200/disk@1:a/bsd
2688216@0x1000000+6952@0x12904d8+3242544@0x1800000+951760@0x1b17a30
symbols @ 0xfeeb4240 65 start=0x1000000
console is /virtual-devices@100/console@1
Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
        The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.
Copyright (c) 1995-2008 OpenBSD. All rights reserved.  http://www.OpenBSD.org

OpenBSD 4.4 (RAMDISK) #379: Mon Aug 11 18:30:02 MDT 2008
    deraadt@sparc64.openbsd.org:/usr/src/sys/arch/sparc64/compile/RAMDISK
real mem = 4294967296 (4096MB)
avail mem = 4144111616 (3952MB)
mainbus0 at root: T5240
panic: kernel data fault: pc=112b04c addr=0

halted

Program terminated
{0} ok
```


----------



## imanassypov (May 11, 2009)

OpenBSD 4.5 works like a charm!


----------

